# mooiweerpad



## Chiapas

Hallo,
weet iemand wat men bedoelt met dit woord?
De zin is: "Le Chemin des Dames is het MOOIWEERPAD waarlangs toeristen naar de krater klimmen"
Bedankt!


----------



## eno2

Een vermoedelijk onterechte samenstelling van mooi, weer, en pad die direct uit zijn samenstellende delen te begrijpèn is. Misschien is "mooi weer pad" correct. Ik weet het niet zeker.


----------



## Chiapas

Denkt U dat een pad is dat jij kan gebruiken alleen als het mooi weer is? Een soort "seizoenweg"


----------



## bibibiben

Een mooiweerpad zal een pad zijn dat je alleen bij mooi weer kunt gebruiken. Bij slecht weer wordt het pad waarschijnlijk te gevaarlijk om te betreden. Het ziet eruit als een gelegenheidswoord, dus ik kan me voorstellen dat je het niet in woordenboeken zult tegenkomen. _Mooiweerpad _past in het stramien van _warmwaterkraan_ en _heteluchtballon_ en is dus zowel correct gevormd als correct gespeld.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Een mooiweerpad zal een pad zijn dat je alleen bij mooi weer kunt gebruiken. Bij slecht weer wordt het pad waarschijnlijk te gevaarlijk om te betreden. Het ziet eruit als een gelegenheidswoord, dus ik kan me voorstellen dat je het niet in woordenboeken zult tegenkomen. _Mooiweerpad _past in het stramien van _warmwaterkraan_ en _heteluchtballon_ en is dus zowel correct gevormd als correct gespeld.


Niks vond ik over zulke samenstellingen  in de elektronische ANS


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niks vond ik over zulke samenstellingen  in de elektronische ANS


 
Die behandelt dat soort zaken niet. De Leidraad van de Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal biedt wél uitkomst. Zie http://woordenlijst.org/leidraad/6/7/:
*
"regel 6.M*
*(1) Als we een samenstelling* maken waar een woordgroep* deel van uitmaakt, schrijven we alle delen aan elkaar vast."*


----------



## eno2

THX


----------

